# Which car would you prefer? The new Audi A3 or the new Golf V



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Witch car would you prefer? The new Audi A3 or the new Golf V*

Both cars have the same technical platform.










_Modified by deBORA at 10:17 PM 7-22-2003_


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Witch car would you prefer? The new Audi A3 or the new Golf V (deBORA)*

Hate to say it, but I like the Golf V better...


----------



## GTIanomaly (Jul 15, 2003)

i'd take either, but judging solely on looks, i'd take A3


----------



## A3SOME (Jul 23, 2003)

*A3*

id take A3 4shizzle!


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: A3 (A3SOME)*

A3 no doubt!


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Witch car would you prefer? The new Audi A3 or the new Golf V (deBORA)*

I'll take the A3. Of course, let's see how it stacks up against how the new GTI looks. But versus the Golf V, I'll take the A3 anyday.


----------



## SchnellAvant (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Witch car would you prefer? The new Audi A3 or the new Golf V (deBORA)*

That picture of the A3 sucks!!! A few weeks back I stopped in an Audi dealership in Germany, and after spending way to much time with a beautiful black RS4, I jumped into a TDI A3. Good Lord!!! I really wish that we go that tasty little devil stateside, but I'll make due with 2 more doors I guess... Also, a cute girl that lived across the street had driving lessons with a 5 door A3, and in the morning I looked out my window and saw her clunk it out







Seriously funy stuff in that country!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-SchnellAvant


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Witch car would you prefer? The new Audi A3 or the new Golf V*

Remember that they said that the GTI would look less utilitarian (read as lower roofline?)...hopefully it looks as sleek as the A3 ... although, I really like both....


----------



## corradog60JET (Jun 8, 2003)

AAAAAHHHH that golf makes me want to puke please Volkswagen tell me you are joking !!!!!GROSSO


----------



## YoungOne (May 8, 2003)

A3 all the way! The new Golf is ugly!


----------



## 20vV5 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: (YoungOne)*

Taking into account the Golf`s obvious price advantage.......I`ll take the Golf.
I think Audi will have to try very hard to justify the A3`s higher price. I for one will not pay a premium for the four rings anymore.


----------



## corradog60JET (Jun 8, 2003)

AAAAAHHHH that golf makes me want to puke please Volkswagen tell me you are joking !!!!!GROSSO


----------



## awwgolf (Oct 24, 2002)

I would choose either one providing there is a four door version availible in the NA. I would go with the Golf for value. Lets wait and see the prices from Audi and VW.


----------

